# Kayak Anchor?



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

I would like to get an anchor for my kayak. I primarily use it on the Grand. I saw one at Meijers for $30 but it seemed kind of small for the river. Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Yak-a-Lucius (Sep 26, 2011)

It doesn't take much to hold a yak still in the current. The trick is having a tie off point that will keep the vessel straight in the current. If you want to anchor sideways, it'll take some weight to hold it. I just got off a local river that I routinely use a single red brick with good results.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks, where do you tie off at? Did you intall something?


----------



## Yak-a-Lucius (Sep 26, 2011)

My yak is a tandem with a 3/8 or 1/2 inch hole in the rear tip. Not sure what its designed for, but I run my rope up through it and tie off to the seat. I leave th anchor on the back deck of the yak while paddling, and chuck it in and let out rope through the hole. It wouldn't take much to install a proper pulley though.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

toppm said:


> I would like to get an anchor for my kayak. I primarily use it on the Grand. I saw one at Meijers for $30 but it seemed kind of small for the river. Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks


I've as yet to anchor on a river but I would suggest a ball shaped anchor for safety. You won't want an anchor to hook up on a rock or log.....

I just installed a couple Harken Micro cleats on my kayak yesterday and they work great. I have the groove track on my Native Ultimate so I can position them as I like.

I personally, for lakes, use 2" downrigger balls I got from a friend and I run the line through a caribeener clip attached to my carry handles. I just attach anchor rope to cleat......


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Great shot Unclered. West Marine is a good source for cleats, padeyes, roller blocks, pulleys, ect... for rigging anchors. I use lengths of chain from about a foot to 18" or so. I can attach as many of these chains as is required to hold me, but I never go more than 6 of these. I can't tell you how many pounds of weight it is, but I can tell you that if that will not hold me, I do not feel safe adding more weight.

I will add that I fish out of a Wenonah Solo-Plus, which probably has more volumn than the kayak you are fishing out of, (less chance of getting pulled under). I would also advise you look at installing an anchor trolly system.http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/community/showthread.php?t=78605

I posted a link, which will show you some photos, and link you to videos of anchor trolley installations. WHATEVER YOU DO, BE CAREFUL ANCHORING IN RIVERS. I just wanted to make sure I was clear about the safety thing. Good luck, tight lines


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

fisheater said:


> Great shot Unclered. West Marine is a good source for cleats, padeyes, roller blocks, pulleys, ect... for rigging anchors. I use lengths of chain from about a foot to 18" or so. I can attach as many of these chains as is required to hold me, but I never go more than 6 of these. I can't tell you how many pounds of weight it is, but I can tell you that if that will not hold me, I do not feel safe adding more weight.
> 
> I will add that I fish out of a Wenonah Solo-Plus, which probably has more volumn than the kayak you are fishing out of, (less chance of getting pulled under). I would also advise you look at installing an anchor trolly system.http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/community/showthread.php?t=78605
> 
> I posted a link, which will show you some photos, and link you to videos of anchor trolley installations. WHATEVER YOU DO, BE CAREFUL ANCHORING IN RIVERS. I just wanted to make sure I was clear about the safety thing. Good luck, tight lines


I did install an anchor trolley on my Ultimate 12' but I don't want one on my 14.5. My little system works great.

I would only anchor is a slow moving river if I even found it necessary.....

Thanks for the post.


----------



## flatlandfishing (Dec 24, 2008)

I use a 3# rubberized dumb bell in lsc and it works great unless the wind is over 10 knots. It was like 6 bucks @ Meijer.


----------

